# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Какие еще антивирусы поддерживают Windows XP

## nbnfy

Пробовал ставить касперского ито еле еле установился,стал ноут жутко тормозить.другие не захотели.Ноутбук с виндовс xp,старичек dell d600 .Оперативки 512.
Посоветуйте какой антивирус пойдет на данном ноутбуке.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Оперативки 512.


Трудно сказать, любой будет ощутимо замедлять систему.
В те времена, когда 512 мб был достаточным объемом оперативной памяти, базы сигнатур и сами технологии антивирусов были намного скуднее.

----------


## nbnfy

А как обезопасить себя на данной машине,при условии что не могу установить антивирус?.Если удастся поставить память по более то есть вариант?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Желательно не таким вариантом,как выброси ноут на помойку или смени ОС?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Если удастся поставить память по более то есть вариант?


Хотя бы 2 гб, в таком случае да, некоторые производители антивирусного ПО ещё поддерживают XP. В целом, конечно, безопасной ОС XP назвать нельзя, технологии ушли далеко вперёд с 2002 года.

Есть другой, более сложный вариант для старых компьютеров (опять же при условии увеличения памяти) - специальные сборки на основе Linux.

----------


## nbnfy

А что посоветуете по XP ? Стоит ли на ней еще работать даже получая обновления для RosreadY? Или все же стоит уже перейти везде на 10?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> А что посоветуете по XP ? Стоит ли на ней еще работать даже получая обновления для RosreadY? Или все же стоит уже перейти везде на 10?


Странный вопрос. Современное оборудование требует современную ОС, при этом на старых компьютерах обновление может только ухудшить ситуацию, т.к. драйверы устройств скорее всего уже не выпускаются производителем, недостаточно оперативной памяти и т.д.

Работать можно без проблем, если Вас всё устраивает.
По поводу безопасности XP скажу так: всё самое ужасное, что могло с ней случится уже в прошлом. Если не использовать устаревшую систему и ПО в ней для доступа к банковким аккаунтам, для работы с конфиденциальной информацией и других целей в этом духе, то всё будет в порядке.

----------

